# Keystone Laredo 5Th Wheel



## dazee (Apr 27, 2007)

We still have our 2009 Keystone Laredo 320TRL Limited edition 5th wheel for sale. It is a beautiful trailer. Approx 36',Birch Interior, DOUBLE-door fridge, ceiling fan, free standing table, corian countertops, glass shower inclosure, day/night shades, fireplace, 27" LCD TV,electric awning, 3 SLIDES, pull out sleeper sofa w/ electric pump air mattress, walk around queen bed w/ memory foam in bedroom, retractable bike rack in rear, porcelain toilet, outside shower, ungraded faucets, Large picture window in rear. If you would like pictures or have any questions(serious inquiries, please)call 614-216-0883 before 9 p.m.(e.s.t.) We are asking pay-off,26,000. It has a low retail of 37,730 and an average retail of 45.510 on NADA . selling due to health concerns.


----------



## Gary (Dec 9, 2007)

dazee said:


> We still have our 2009 Keystone Laredo 320TRL Limited edition 5th wheel for sale. It is a beautiful trailer. Approx 36',Birch Interior, DOUBLE-door fridge, ceiling fan, free standing table, corian countertops, glass shower inclosure, day/night shades, fireplace, 27" LCD TV,electric awning, 3 SLIDES, pull out sleeper sofa w/ electric pump air mattress, walk around queen bed w/ memory foam in bedroom, retractable bike rack in rear, porcelain toilet, outside shower, ungraded faucets, Large picture window in rear. If you would like pictures or have any questions(serious inquiries, please)call 614-216-0883 before 9 p.m.(e.s.t.) We are asking pay-off,26,000. It has a low retail of 37,730 and an average retail of 45.510 on NADA . selling due to health concerns.


What state and city do you live?
Thanks Gary


----------



## dazee (Apr 27, 2007)

The 5th Wheel is located in Aberdeen, OH. It is along the Oh River Across from Maysville,KY


----------



## dazee (Apr 27, 2007)

101 views,and only 1 question??? Anyone have a comment or suggestion on the price? Thanks


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

I'd try some other sites as well and then have some patience. I clicked because I was curious







. I suspect a lot of others do as well.


----------

